# AM I THE ONLY Incel who's into femdom



## reptiles (Jul 1, 2019)

?


----------



## ChadKahn (Jul 1, 2019)

stop watching porn you have an addiction go outside and lift some weights and get a tan.


----------



## dogtown (Jul 1, 2019)

No bro I like my girls to be 6’6.


----------



## Blacktarpill (Jul 1, 2019)

you are not alone.


----------



## reptiles (Jul 1, 2019)

Blacktarpill said:


> you are not alone.






Can't help it the black pill is knowing women only perfer dominant men unfortunately


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 1, 2019)

subjugates me


----------



## FailedNormie (Jul 1, 2019)

The original beta cuck fetish.


----------



## reptiles (Jul 1, 2019)

dogtown said:


> No bro I like my girls to be 6’6.





Call me wierd i perfer them to be smaller i'm 6 foot 2 right know i prefer them 5 foot 5 to be honest


FailedNormie said:


> The original beta cuck fetish.






No cuckholdry is about wanting women to fuck another man this one is about just between 2 consenting adult's


----------



## dogtown (Jul 1, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Call me wierd i perfer them to be smaller i'm 6 foot 2 right know i prefer them 5 foot 5 to be honest



No bro all my foids who I have fucked where at least a foot taller than me


----------



## fobos (Jul 1, 2019)

Off yourself asap


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 1, 2019)

reptiles said:


> No cuckholdry is about wanting women to fuck another man this one is about just between 2 consenting adult's


----------



## ChadKahn (Jul 1, 2019)

fendom is something being pushed by the porn industry to subjugate into in cucking. It's a disease brain washing stop now or it will get worse for you.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 1, 2019)

fobos said:


> Off yourself asap


----------



## fobos (Jul 1, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


pm me your adress so i can ship you a rope


----------



## reptiles (Jul 1, 2019)

dogtown said:


> No bro all my foids who I have fucked where at least a foot taller than me





I perfer shorter one's personal tastes i guess


----------



## dogtown (Jul 1, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I perfer shorter one's personal tastes i guess



It is what it is


----------



## reptiles (Jul 1, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> fendom is something being pushed by the porn industry to subjugate into in cucking. It's a disease brain washing stop now or it will get worse for you.





Dude i can't help it it's so addicting i don't get why it is seen as unnatural your not a foid worshiper for wanting to be dominated i'm just naturally submissive to women


dogtown said:


> It is what it is






It is what it is


----------



## ChadKahn (Jul 1, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Dude i can't help it it's so addicting i don't get why it is seen as unnatural your not a foid worshiper for wanting to be dominated i'm just naturally submissive to women
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no you fucking moron you been watching to much porn trust me the studies are out there porn ruined you as a man.


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 1, 2019)

ur a cuck


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 1, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> ur a cuck


----------



## reptiles (Jul 1, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> ur a cuck





Dude i don't want guy's fucking my women i just want to be dominated by a milf is that so much to ask for ?


----------



## quinn24 (Jul 1, 2019)

@Parrtlord 
@Blacktarpill


----------



## ChadKahn (Jul 1, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Dude i don't want guy's fucking my women i just want to be dominated by a milf is that so much to ask for ?


fake fake fake.

dumb troll


----------



## reptiles (Jul 1, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> no you fucking moron you been watching to much porn trust me the studies are out there porn ruined you as a man.





And why would people want you to be into femdom porn cucking porn i can understand the conspiracy but inherently femdom does not lead into cuckholding


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 1, 2019)

doimnates me


----------



## reptiles (Jul 1, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> fake fake fake.
> 
> dumb troll





Dude i actually show my face i'm not scared don't you dare call me a troll cause your not a virgin i am i fit every incel critera


----------



## ChadKahn (Jul 1, 2019)

show me


----------



## reptiles (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 1, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> fake fake fake.
> 
> dumb troll


----------



## fobos (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## ChadKahn (Jul 1, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


yes thats me

you want proof hit me up on ig name is kshapo


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 1, 2019)

fobos said:


>


----------



## reptiles (Jul 1, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> yes thats me
> 
> you want proof hit me up on ig name is kshapo





If you still think i'm a troll then i don't know what else to prove that's me


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## reptiles (Jul 1, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


>





Dude i am straight into women just dominant one's


----------



## fobos (Jul 1, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


Join my harem


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 1, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Dude i am straight into women just dominant one's


----------



## reptiles (Jul 1, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


>





Dude how am i a faggot ?


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 1, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Dude how am i a faggot ?


----------



## reptiles (Jul 1, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


>





Oh okay apparently i'm gay then never knew


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 1, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Oh okay apparently i'm gay then never knew


> /s


----------



## reptiles (Jul 1, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> > /s
> View attachment 75218





Just lol ironic i got banned from soydeddit jfl


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 1, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Just lol ironic i got banned from soydeddit jfl


----------



## reptiles (Jul 1, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 75220





FUcking tosser's don't like death threat's apperntly


----------



## DoctorPMA (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jul 1, 2019)

domineers me


----------



## quinn24 (Jul 1, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> doimnates me


----------



## reptiles (Jul 1, 2019)

Answer to the question fuck no


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 1, 2019)

This is called GAY CUCKNESS FAGGOTRY KYS OP


----------



## reptiles (Jul 1, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> This is called GAY CUCKNESS FAGGOTRY KYS OP





Dude it's fine if your not into it their's no need to hate on me


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 1, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Dude it's fine if your not into it their's no need to hate on me



i hate you


----------



## reptiles (Jul 1, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> i hate you






Ahhhhhhhhh okkkkkkkkk so i can't have fetishes well


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 1, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh okkkkkkkkk so i can't have fetishes well



I SAID GOOD DAY SIR


----------



## Einon (Jul 1, 2019)

Blacktarpill said:


> you are not alone.


Rip blacktar.
What happened with knajjd?
Did he ban you?


----------



## skittlekorn (Jul 1, 2019)

no man. I want a hot dominant woman to come on my face.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jul 1, 2019)

ye


----------



## Blacktarpill (Jul 2, 2019)

Einon said:


> Rip blacktar.
> What happened with knajjd?
> Did he ban you?


No, case closed, im gonna stay away from that tho.


----------



## Einon (Jul 2, 2019)

Blacktarpill said:


> No, case closed, im gonna stay away from that tho.


...I don't think knajjd was fair with you.


ChoSeungHui said:


> ye


ey


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Krezo (Jul 2, 2019)

Femdom is too far but I wouldn't mind a girl to pretend she's my mommy. I will suckle her tits like a little baby.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 2, 2019)

Armenian Dry Socket
A theoretical obscene sex act, regarding a male biting into the breast of a well endowed woman, and sucking out all of the breast tissue until the boob is nothing more than an empty and shriveled husk, only vaguely reminiscent of the majesty it was beheld.
_"Neil got thrown out of the strip bar last night." 
"Holy crap! For what?!" 
"He gave a dancer the Armenian Dry Socket." 
"Wow. How will she make money now?"_
by ConradoThePirate April 26, 2009


Krezo said:


> Femdom is too far but I wouldn't mind a girl to pretend she's my mommy. I will suckle her tits like a little baby.








Urban Dictionary: Armenian Dry Socket


A theoretical obscene sex act, regarding a male biting into the breast of a well endowed woman, and sucking out all of the breast tissue until the boob is nothing more than an empty and shriveled husk, only vaguely reminiscent of the majesty it was beheld.




www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## heroinfather (Jul 2, 2019)

skittlekorn said:


> no man. I want a hot dominant woman to come on my face.


YOU WILL AT MOST GET A 500LB 50 YEAR OLD LANDWHALE TO LOOK IN YOUR DIRECTION, AND THAT IS IF YOUR LUCKY


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 2, 2019)

tgbh


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jul 2, 2019)

Krezo said:


> Femdom is too far but I wouldn't mind a girl to pretend she's my mommy. I will suckle her tits like a little baby.


This is the type of "femdom" I like to watch. All those other videos are retarded


----------



## reptiles (Jul 2, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> This is the type of "femdom" I like to watch. All those other videos are retarded






I perfer being taken agaist my will i can't help it


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jul 2, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I perfer being taken agaist my will i can't help it


Good for you man idc


----------



## SikKunt (Jul 2, 2019)

Einon said:


> ...I don't think knajjd was fair with you.


Knajjd isn't fair with anyone, he abuses his power over Incels like the fakecel he is


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 2, 2019)

this you OP?


----------



## reptiles (Jul 2, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> this you OP?
> View attachment 75448





perfer shorter ones tbh


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 2, 2019)

reptiles said:


> perfer shorter ones tbh


why give a short girl power over you?


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jul 2, 2019)

sex is about validation not enjoyment imo so being dominated would be the opposite of it


----------



## Einon (Jul 2, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Knajjd isn't fair with anyone, he abuses his power over Incels like the fakecel he is


Not really.He's just a really emotional alcoholic.


----------



## SikKunt (Jul 2, 2019)

Einon said:


> Not really.He's just a really emotional alcoholic.


Alcoholic? I didn't know about that.
But he abuses his power.


----------



## Einon (Jul 2, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Alcoholic? I didn't know about that.
> But he abuses his power.


He becomes really emotional and irrational when he drinks.Dont listen to everything that people here say


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 2, 2019)

I love the idea of a latina sitting on my face


----------



## reptiles (Jul 2, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> why give a short girl power over you?




It kinda turn's me on i've always been into femdom even before i discovered porn


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 2, 2019)

Einon said:


> He becomes really emotional and irrational when he drinks.Dont listen to everything that people here say


has he ever gotten a girl?


----------



## Einon (Jul 2, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> has he ever gotten a girl?


No,I don't think so.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 2, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I love the idea of a latina sitting on my face


like this?


Spoiler: NSFW































Einon said:


> No,I don't think so.






this could be him instead of modding incel forums. Hes good looking aint he?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 2, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW
> ...


GOD yes I'm saving that cuz I'm in the train rn


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 2, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> View attachment 75462
> this could be him


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 2, 2019)

This could be us Ritalincel, but u a hoe


----------



## Einon (Jul 2, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> View attachment 75462
> this could be him instead of modding incel forums. Hes good looking aint he?


Not really.I've seen some recent photos of him.In some he looks prettyboychadlite,in others he looks really bad.


----------



## Loko88 (Jul 2, 2019)

Ban this cuck asap


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 2, 2019)

Gudru said:


> This could be us Ritalincel


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 2, 2019)

Ur mentally weak


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jul 2, 2019)

Loko88 said:


> Ban this cuck asap


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jul 2, 2019)

Does a foot fetish count btw?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 2, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Does a foot fetish count btw?


Yes bro


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jul 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Yes bro


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 2, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW
> ...


GOD damn bro so fucking sexy. All I want is a juicy ass tan latina to do this to me


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 2, 2019)

Gudru said:


> GOD damn bro so fucking sexy. All I want is a juicy ass tan latina to do this to me


*



I want a busty short latina girl with wide hips, a big ass, a nice tan, juicy lips, black wavy hair and dark eyes as my girlfriend. Go out with her and do many things and fuck her good. I wanna do anal with her and hump on her ass in bed while she starts masturbating and kiss her. All I want is a girl like that -Gudru

Click to expand...

*
honestly all I want is a perky tit girl with wide hips


----------



## Maximus (Jul 2, 2019)

ChadKahn said:


> stop watching porn you have an addiction go outside and lift some weights and get a tan.





ChadKahn said:


> fendom is something being pushed by the porn industry to subjugate into in cucking. It's a disease brain washing stop now or it will get worse for you.



This guy knows what he’s talking about OP. How about you stop masturbating, stop watching porn, and start testosteronemaxxing and see where you go from there. Femdom is a fetish and the more porn you watch or the more you masturbate, the worse you will be. 

To quote a comment I read on YouTube 

“Adverse fetishes, like this, are the result of subconsciously masking tramautic memories with a pleasure response to cover the deep hurt that was initially associated to the memory(s). Each time a similar experience happens to him, the subconscious is conditioned to associate the masking of a pleasure response, reinforcing the fetish. This is also true with addicts, masking the feeling of depression with narcotics, until narcotics are the conditioned response to depression.”


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jul 2, 2019)

You‘re probably the only one who admits it


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 2, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Does a foot fetish count btw?


Yes cunt


----------



## 000 (Jul 3, 2020)

reptiles said:


> ?


Femdom


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jul 3, 2020)

000 said:


> Femdom


Necro’s me


----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jul 3, 2020)

I don't like to be dominated, but I sure like to be hit by a femdom. In other words, I like fighting


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Jul 3, 2020)

I like femdom in porn but my Napoleon complex wouldn’t allow irl


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jul 3, 2020)

Fuck having a girl own you. I want a harem of women who are all actively trying to be my favorite.


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jul 4, 2020)

@TraumatisedOgre bruh


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Oct 25, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> subjugates me


----------

